# Moving to Spain as Cheaply as possible



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

We are (hopefully!) moving to the Costa del Sol in the summer this year . We will have accomodation sorted for the first couple of months, but will then be looking to rent. We currently own a 2 bedroomed flat on the south coast in UK, which we will hopefully putting up for sale (not enough equity to be able to rent out unfortunately ).

Can anyone give any advice on the cheapest way to achieve the move? We are looking to bring over my car (1.2 Corsa - 3 years old) and possibly putting most of our UK stuff into storage (although will be bringing electrical items like large TV etc).

What are the pitfalls that I should look out for? I understand that after three months I'll need to apply for spanish car registration and convert lights etc., is there anything else I'll need to do (i.e. register ourselves?)

Complete novice here and would welcome any advice anyone has to offer.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JaneStanley said:


> We are (hopefully!) moving to the Costa del Sol in the summer this year . We will have accomodation sorted for the first couple of months, but will then be looking to rent. We currently own a 2 bedroomed flat on the south coast in UK, which we will hopefully putting up for sale (not enough equity to be able to rent out unfortunately ).
> 
> Can anyone give any advice on the cheapest way to achieve the move? We are looking to bring over my car (1.2 Corsa - 3 years old) and possibly putting most of our UK stuff into storage (although will be bringing electrical items like large TV etc).
> 
> ...


hi

as EU citizens all the paperwork when you get here is relatively straightforward - register as resident & get a NIE number in the first 3 months & sign on the padrón in the town where you live

will you be looking for work?


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

My husband will have a job and if possible I'd like to work - I'm actually an Analyst/Programmer but will consider any office type work - full or part time.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JaneStanley said:


> We are (hopefully!) moving to the Costa del Sol in the summer this year . We will have accomodation sorted for the first couple of months, but will then be looking to rent. We currently own a 2 bedroomed flat on the south coast in UK, which we will hopefully putting up for sale (not enough equity to be able to rent out unfortunately ).
> 
> Can anyone give any advice on the cheapest way to achieve the move? We are looking to bring over my car (1.2 Corsa - 3 years old) and possibly putting most of our UK stuff into storage (although will be bringing electrical items like large TV etc).
> 
> ...



We have made two major moves in the past seven years, one from the UK to the Czech Republic, the other from the Czech Republic to Spain.

We took all our furniture, goods and chattels with us.....quite a large amount of objects and items. Our experience with the first move, when we took the lowest quote, taught us NEVER again to go for the cheapest option. For our second move, we asked for quotes from large, reputable international movers such as AGS, Crown and Pickfords. We chose AGS. 

There was simply no comparison in the quality of service we got from AGS compared to the cheap UK mover. Apparently many of the cheaper UK firms use local sub-contractors of dubious quality. That was certainly the case in Prague. Our furniture etc. arrived two days after the contracted date, was damp and the 'removal' men slashed at wrappings with box-cutters and slashed good leather sofas. Complaints made resulted in indifference - no compensation.

Now.....we took, as I said, everything but the kitchen sink. In your case, if you have fewer items to move, what I have said may not be applicable. But if you are moving valued possessions, it's worth taking note of our experience.

As for your car: we brought a new LHD Merc with us which we stupidly had put on UK plates, although we bought it from Mercedes Nuremburg and had it delivered in Prague. It transpired that the total cost of putting it on Spanish plates would have been prohibitive as it was barely a year old. So you need to find out about the cost of transfer of your vehicle.

We decided to buy a LHD Landrover from a reputable LHD dealer in the UK. It was already on Spanish plates and the cost of transferring ownership -from the legendary one careful lady owner! - was less than £200.

So if I were moving from the UK to Spain, knowing what I have learned, I would sell my UK RHD car and buy a LHD preferably already Spanish-plated, ensuring that I had all documentation required for the transfer and that there were no outstanding fines on the vehicle - these are transferable to the new owner!

It is in any case illegal to be driving a UK plated vehicle if you are resident in Spain.

Hope the above is helpful..


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JaneStanley said:


> My husband will have a job and if possible I'd like to work - I'm actually an Analyst/Programmer but will consider any office type work - full or part time.


It's good that your husband will have a job as your chances of finding work are, frankly, slim. 
Here on the CdS unemployment is officially at 34% but is probably much higher. An estimated one-third of British immigrants have returned to the UK and many are struggling. 

You may strike lucky - my OH who isn't looking for work was offered a job the other day. But here it's very much 'who you know' and it takes time to forge those kinds of links. 

Good Spanish is also essential.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Make sure you register at your local health centre (Consultorio) as soon as your husband gets his social security number.


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Make sure you register at your local health centre (Consultorio) as soon as your husband gets his social security number.


How does healthcare work as I have thyroid issues rusty require constant medication and 6 monthly blood tests?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JaneStanley said:


> How does healthcare work as I have thyroid issues rusty require constant medication and 6 monthly blood tests?


if your husband is paying into the system then he & you as his dependent will be 'plugged in' to state healthcare

you register with a local state clinic & it works pretty much like it does in the UK after that........... except I've heard that in the UK you have no chance of a same day appt..................


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> if your husband is paying into the system then he & you as his dependent will be 'plugged in' to state healthcare
> 
> you register with a local state clinic & it works pretty much like it does in the UK after that........... except I've heard that in the UK you have no chance of a same day appt..................


Same week appointment here would be good !!!!


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> As for your car: we brought a new LHD Merc with us which we stupidly had put on UK plates, although we bought it from Mercedes Nuremburg and had it delivered in Prague. It transpired that the total cost of putting it on Spanish plates would have been prohibitive as it was barely a year old. So you need to find out about the cost of transfer of your vehicle.
> 
> We decided to buy a LHD Landrover from a reputable LHD dealer in the UK. It was already on Spanish plates and the cost of transferring ownership -from the legendary one careful lady owner! - was less than £200.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately selling our car isn't an option as there will still be finance on it, and we couldn't afford to buy another car....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JaneStanley said:


> Unfortunately selling our car isn't an option as there will still be finance on it, and we couldn't afford to buy another car....




Will the finance company be willing to have the vehicle put onto Spanish plates?

Although I haven't seen this myself, stories abound of the police checking foreign-plated cars.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

JaneStanley said:


> Unfortunately selling our car isn't an option as there will still be finance on it, and we couldn't afford to buy another car....


I'm pretty sure another couple who moved recently, found you can't take the car abroad if there is outstanding finance on it. You will need to check with your lender.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Cars with outstanding finance are usually only allowed out of the country for 30 days max, you better get in touch with the finance company or check your agreement.


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

MacRov said:


> Cars with outstanding finance are usually only allowed out of the country for 30 days max, you better get in touch with the finance company or check your agreement.


Wow, that is a bit of a shock. Not sure what next ......


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

It's basically because you don't own the car until that final payment has been made (if it's finance rather than a bank loan).


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't forget the electric cycles are different over here a lot of flat screen TV's don't like it and blow up!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Another option is to sell the car to a dealer who can then pay off the HP (he will carry out a HP check anyway) and let you have the difference which you then put towards the purchase of a car in Spain - go to AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano for a good source of s/h cars but try to buy away from the coasts (salt plays hell with the underside unless very well undersealed)

Moving your stuff yourself is an option if you don't have too much We did this but ours took two trips with a lwb van) and are prepared to drive down with a van, but you do then have to drive the van back unless you can find a one-way van rental.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Another option is to sell the car to a dealer who can then pay off the HP (he will carry out a HP check anyway) and let you have the difference which you then put towards the purchase of a car in Spain - go to AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano for a good source of s/h cars but try to buy away from the coasts (salt plays hell with the underside unless very well undersealed)
> 
> Moving your stuff yourself is an option if you don't have too much We did this but ours took two trips with a lwb van) and are prepared to drive down with a van, but you do then have to drive the van back unless you can find a* one-way van rental*.


One Way Van Hire Spain | Way2GoRemovals


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cazzy said:


> Don't forget the electric cycles are different over here a lot of flat screen TV's don't like it and blow up!!


I've never heard of that happening. The voltage in Spain is theoretically the same as UK and the rest of Europe (230V), though you can get odd spikes and dips depending on the quality of your power supply. But exploding TVs ???


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> Don't forget the electric cycles are different over here a lot of flat screen TV's don't like it and blow up!!


.... where did you get that from ????

Spain and Uk (in fact most of the world) are on the same 'cycles' as you call them - 50 Hz so there is no problem with TV's etc.

USA is on 60Hz.


I've never heard of a TV bought in UK 'blowing up' once it was plugged in here.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats what I was told when my TV blew up!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> Don't forget the electric cycles are different over here a lot of flat screen TV's don't like it and blow up!!



All modern TVs are EU/multi voltage power imputs and dont blow up

Jo xxx


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We moved our TV's and other electrical equipment from UK to Hong Kong, then to Spain and they all work perfectly. I have all the Tv's and computers on storm surge protectors, as we do tend to get power surges, but that is just Spanish Electrics and circuits, so no problem.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Cazzy said:


> Don't forget the electric cycles are different over here a lot of flat screen TV's don't like it and blow up!!


Cazzy- don't know where you live but on mainland Spain the frequency is 50 c/s (hz) the same as UK not 60 as in the Americas.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I guess I was told a load of ...p then


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Cazzy said:


> I guess I was told a load of ...p then


sounds like it. Last year we bought a Samsung 32" in Uk and had it brought here - great set, works a dream and can do almost anything except make the coffee!


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Another option is to sell the car to a dealer who can then pay off the HP (he will carry out a HP check anyway) and let you have the difference which you then put towards the purchase of a car in Spain - go to AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano for a good source of s/h cars but try to buy away from the coasts (salt plays hell with the underside unless very well undersealed)
> 
> Moving your stuff yourself is an option if you don't have too much We did this but ours took two trips with a lwb van) and are prepared to drive down with a van, but you do then have to drive the van back unless you can find a one-way van rental.


That sounds interesting - thanks, I'll look into this.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> sounds like it. Last year we bought a Samsung 32" in Uk and had it brought here - great set, works a dream and can do almost anything except make the coffee!


Yes I think its the Samsung 54" that also makes coffee....


----------

